# More stuff we can't afford from Joel & Co.



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Collaboration with Meris, using the Automatone form factor








CXM 1978 : Chase Bliss Audio


The next Automatone. What happens when Chase Bliss partners with the geniuses at Meris to create a pedal adaptation of the beloved and famous 1978 studio reverb? The CXM 1978. Known around here as the next Automatone . 1978 was a big year for reverb. The dawn of sprawl, massive trails, and inf




www.chaseblissaudio.com


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That is cool.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I like it.
Very cool!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very Cool...But $900.00 USD??!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Very Cool...But $900.00 USD??!!


Msrp or street?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The absence of menu diving is an $899 value in itself...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Crazy...a lot of options...too bad you couldnt use more than one setting at a time


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I love Joel, and no doubt the Meris folks have done their best to come up with interesting things, but for the price of one of these, you can buy* two* Strymon Nightsky reverbs. Just sayin'.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I love Joel, and no doubt the Meris folks have done their best to come up with interesting things, but for the price of one of these, you can buy* two* Strymon Nightsky reverbs. Just sayin'.


A whole bunch of pedalboard junkies will jump on this to show the size of their ePenis...but it's really a pretty specialized product and I doubt pretty highly it will pay noticeable tonal dividends for most of the guitar playing world. However, for those who will use it effectively I don't think A) The price will be a hinderance and B) Any other two pedals probably don't already do what they want which is why they're willing to lay out the dough. What Meris does with reverb is really different than Strymon...this level of control on those core algorithms is pretty amazing really. Oh, plus the night sky has the same issue as all of the other "no menu" pedals out there...you'd better keep unbelievable notes on your presets! The CXM doesn't suffer from this problem and I think that might be worth the price of admission to many soundscape artists


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Now coming to an Instagram influencer near you!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I was just thinking, why wouldn't have they made something like this stereo? I could see this doing some pretty heavy lifting in a studio for cinematic sound design.


----------

